# My new Crazy NIC, Onboard nics r junk



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Hi guys

Just thought id show you my new Network card.  This cards eats the pants off any other network card including those bigfoot cards.

her is a pic












Each port runs at 1gb. Has the ability to team the each nic into 2-4 single nics for extra speed and redundancy.

There are so many options with this nic in the HP control Panel.

So far im just running this as a 4GB LACP into my switch.  Need to have a bit of a lan to test it out fully.

This works well with my 48 port managed switch

Cheers


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

How much did that cost ?


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

$750,

Nearly as much as my switch, lol


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> $750,
> 
> Nearly as much as my switch, lol



cost as much as my rig 

when I get a proper job I'd spend rediculous amounts on that kind of stuff


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

LOL yea its good like that


----------



## DrPepper (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> LOL yea its good like that



So whats the difference between this and onboard. I'm assuming it would help transferring massive amounts of data as well as low as possible pings.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

I Team all 4 ports together using the LACP protocol. This gives me a 4gbps connection.  It says that my 4 onboard realtek support it but doesnt work.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 16, 2009)

I truly hope you did not get it for gaming. It's surly some thing i would not buy or think worth it.


Other wise enjoy it....


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm obviusoly you havent read my system specs.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2009)

oh goody you got a NIC that runs off the AGP bus.

bear in mind PCI Express 4x is AGP 8x.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

and ur point?


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

You also don't have your system specs showing.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok so i should of read your sig before i posted, haha


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

hmm u sure


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes i realised... the big thing what stands out... sometimes means READ ME, haha.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

lol. no probs. was too lazy to right them


----------



## DaveK (Mar 16, 2009)

$750 on an NIC card, that's nice. Too bad you were too busy spending all that money to bother spending time and reading the forum rules.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Huh,  wats the rules


----------



## ShadowFold (Mar 16, 2009)

Your signature is breaking about 3 rules..


----------



## DaveK (Mar 16, 2009)

You'd know if you read them, obviously.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Oh is it.  Ok ill put some text instead


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Just reduce it to 500x100 or smaller, and compress it to 20k or less.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Ok will do. Sorry guys


----------



## newtekie1 (Mar 16, 2009)

Also, don't expect everyone to see specs in your sig, there is an option to not show peoples sigs.  I usually turn it on if I have to use slower connections just to make the pages load faster.


----------



## mc-dexter (Mar 16, 2009)

Good point... i was on a slow connection... never thought of doing that though, im on 10mb now though so it's not a problem.


----------



## Tau (Mar 16, 2009)

Looks to be PCI-E interface?

I was going to say its pretty pointless if it was PCI rofl...

Nice card what are you using for teaming?  software or is there a bios on the card?


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

You configure the settings thru the hp control center in windows. has tones of options. and about 10 diff teaming configs. atm i using lacp


----------



## RevengE (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> $750,
> 
> Nearly as much as my switch, lol



JESUS  It better be good.


----------



## Tau (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> You configure the settings thru the hp control center in windows. has tones of options. and about 10 diff teaming configs. atm i using lacp



Ah, what model is it?  i have only used the ones with their own bioses, none of the windows based ones yet.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

HP NC364t


----------



## Saakki (Mar 16, 2009)

holy golbinpie is that expensive.. but u can build a nice lanstorage or sumthn outta it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 16, 2009)

build most of a Core i7 with that cash.


----------



## r9 (Mar 16, 2009)

For that much money does it makes coffee ?


----------



## Saakki (Mar 16, 2009)

r9 said:


> For that much money does it makes coffee ?


 for that price it should make decent espresso


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 16, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> oh goody you got a NIC that runs off the AGP bus.
> 
> bear in mind PCI Express 4x is AGP 8x.



Do some reading on what AGP actually is.



As for the NIC, why spent $750 on a quad port NIC just because your onboard Realtek chips suck? There are so many cheaper solutions. A new motherboard with decent chips and perhaps two additional Intel PRO1000 adapters for instance would do the trick.

Then again, it's still a nice setup. I've been looking at a 16-24 port (managed) gbit switch before. Seems they're becoming affordable (<$200), might get one in the near future. Currently I have two cheap 5 port Gigabit switches, they do the trick though.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Well my mobo is a GA-EP45 DQ6. A $350 mobo 1 month old.  All on board nics do not support the LACP protocol but they say they can.

The nics on that board are realteks top nics.  

And as for a managed switch the only reason I got it was for the support for LACP and QoS etc


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 16, 2009)

$350 and then cheapening out on some NICs. Unfortunately this is becoming more common. Though if you bought it a month ago, why didn't you specifically check what chips are used? I assuming you did plan on spending $1500 on your network before that. Thus already knew.


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

Yea going by realtek they support link aggregation and lacp 100%.  And they still back it,

I have not been able to obtain an ip from my router or set a fixed IP and ping anything with those nics in lag mode with my switch.

As soon as I stuck in the HP nic and 2min later it was working 100%.  Not one problem


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> $750,
> 
> Nearly as much as my switch, lol



Really nice NIC, wish I had one for my server box... 

Though I see it on ebay as low as $350...

Overpaid much???


----------



## lemonadesoda (Mar 16, 2009)

Funny to spend so much on a NIC card for a DESKTOP computer. What exactly are you communicating with that requires teaming 4 Gbit NICs?


----------



## STUdog (Mar 16, 2009)

I paid $700 au


----------



## thebeephaha (Mar 16, 2009)

STUdog said:


> I paid $700 au



Oh that's pretty close then.

I thought you meant 750 USD, I was like wow.


----------

